
Deep Spelling – spell correction using Deep Learning - majortal
https://medium.com/@majortal/deep-spelling-9ffef96a24f6#.gy942bl8g
======
majortal
I've studied and implemented various spelling correction algorithms and they
are looked wrong to me - they were all trying to brute-force their way and I
felt there must be a better method. So I implemented a speller based on Deep
Learning which works by "intuition". Would love to hear your thoughts.

